# MRV, DECA, SWM, and HR24



## gusjohnson (Sep 29, 2006)

Today DirecTV added MRV, DECA and an HR24-500 to my existing system of 2 HR21-700's and an HR20-700S. So, as part of the deal, I got 3 DECA adapters, a DECA to ethernet bridge, and a new 8 way SWiM splitter. They also replaced something on my Dish that I didn't understand (popped off the "nose" piece and put a new one on). The only other notable part of my system is a power inserter which they left.

Everything seems to be working great and I'm happy with the deal I got. I had been in the MRV beta using my home network - so no real surprises or amazement with MRV (though I do love it and can't go back!)

$99 for the MVR upgrade (they waived the $49 install fee thanks to this forum and my asking). The HR24-500 was $99.00 + $19.95 "handling fee". I knew that I wasn't guaranteed to get the HR24 but DirecTV offered me the deal and I figured I'd refuse delivery if it was a legacy unit and I lucked out.

The one question I have is that they took out the old SWiM module (I don't know what it was but it had 4 output lines) and put in an 8 way splitter called an SWS8WB-p. I'm curious - what is the difference between that and a SWM-8 or SWM-16 switch? Everything seems to be working great but so many people on this forum seem to be salivating over the SWiM switches that I'm curious if I'm missing something. 

BTW: The HR24 is nice - though after reading all the raves about the speed I have this observation... the improvement felt subtle... not as big a deal as I expected... except now I'm afraid I'm going to start hating my older DVRs.

Gus


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

gusjohnson said:


> Today DirecTV added MRV, DECA and an HR24-500 to my existing system of 2 HR21-700's and an HR20-700S. So, as part of the deal, I got 3 DECA adapters, a DECA to ethernet bridge, and a new 8 way SWiM splitter. They also replaced something on my Dish that I didn't understand (popped off the "nose" piece and put a new one on). The only other notable part of my system is a power inserter which they left.
> 
> Everything seems to be working great and I'm happy with the deal I got. I had been in the MRV beta using my home network - so no real surprises or amazement with MRV (though I do love it and can't go back!)
> 
> ...


The new part at the end of the satellite dish arm is your SWiMLNB. The LNB they took off had four lines coming off of it. Those four lines previously went to most likely a 6x8 multiswitch, which is now gone.

The new LNB has only one line coming off of it. That line goes to the 8-way splitter, which you needed because you have 4 DVRs and the new DECA bridge.

The SWiM-8 and SWiM-16 are only used if you have the need for some international channels that are beamed from another satellite OR if you have more than 8 tuners.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

gusjohnson said:


> The one question I have is that they took out the old SWiM module (I don't know what it was but it had 4 output lines) and put in an 8 way splitter called an SWS8WB-p. I'm curious - what is the difference between that and a SWM-8 or SWM-16 switch? Everything seems to be working great but so many people on this forum seem to be salivating over the SWiM switches that I'm curious if I'm missing something.
> 
> Gus


If the old module was a SWiM module like a SWM8, then the installer should have left it and the LNB alone. The way to tell, if you original set up has two lines to each HR or if it was only one with two tuners. If you had only one line in to each DVR previously with both tuners operating, the installer removed a perfectly good SWiM.

The multiswitches vs SWiMs have four lines in, xx lines out.

It wouldn't surprise me if the installer removed your SWiM because that was what they tried to do with mine until I stopped him.


----------



## gusjohnson (Sep 29, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> The new part at the end of the satellite dish arm is your SWiMLNB. The LNB they took off had four lines coming off of it. Those four lines previously went to most likely a 6x8 multiswitch, which is now gone.


Thanks David.

Both the old and the new end of the satellite dish had a single line coming out of it. They simply unscrewed the old end and put a new one on, connecting it to the same single line as before. The new end has a sticker on it saying SWiM SL3S4R2-02.

The single line runs to the crawlspace where I'm guessing that they had a 4 way splitter and now have an 8 way for the reason you mention.

I guess the main mystery is what was wrong with the piece that was in place before they replaced it with the SWiM SL3S4R2-02. Both were able to power multiple DVRs from a single cable. The guy mumbled something about DECA compatibility. It was the first thing they did when they came was to study the dish and conclude they needed to change that.



> The SWiM-8 and SWiM-16 are only used if you have the need for some international channels that are beamed from another satellite OR if you have more than 8 tuners.


Great! I don't need international channels but curious if it's really true that I can only have 8 tuners. Right now I have 8 tuners using 4 lines out of the splitter. If I wanted to add another DVR, I would have thought I could just use another tap on the splitter, no?

Thanks, Gus


----------



## ronkuba (Feb 17, 2007)

gusjohnson said:


> Thanks David.
> 
> If I wanted to add another DVR, I would have thought I could just use another tap on the splitter, no?
> 
> Thanks, Gus


No, you will need a swim16


----------



## gusjohnson (Sep 29, 2006)

NR4P said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if the installer removed your SWiM because that was what they tried to do with mine until I stopped him.


I don't trust the installers one bit. The last time D*TV sent out installers, they took a knife and sliced my comcast line, apparently to sabotage it for the future (not realizing that I was using it for internet). This time I tried to keep an eye on them at all times but it was tough because there were two of them and they were here for a long time. That said, I don't think I had a SWiM-8 for them to take.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

gusjohnson said:


> Thanks David.
> 
> Both the old and the new end of the satellite dish had a single line coming out of it. They simply unscrewed the old end and put a new one on, connecting it to the same single line as before. The new end has a sticker on it saying SWiM SL3S4R2-02.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a Slimline with the SL5-S LNB (5 lnb swm version) without the green label. The tech could have simply installed a BSF between the splitter and the LNB. Yet another case of someone not paying full attention to their training. Nothing wrong with swapping out to a SL3S, just extra time and wasted materials.


----------



## gusjohnson (Sep 29, 2006)

ronkuba said:


> No, you will need a swim16


Thanks. Presently, I have one cable running from the dish to the splitter under the house. From there, I have individual cables going off to 4 different rooms.

If I decide to add one or more additional tuners and get the SWiM16, I presume it will go under the house in place of the splitter**. And of course I'll need to add a wire from the SWiM16 to the new tuner. But will I also need to add one or more wires from the dish to the crawlspace with the SWiM16?

(** or does the SWiM16 go on the dish?)

Gus


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

gusjohnson said:


> Thanks. Presently, I have one cable running from the dish to the splitter under the house. From there, I have individual cables going off to 4 different rooms.
> 
> If I decide to add one or more additional tuners and get the SWiM16, I presume it will go under the house in place of the splitter**. And of course I'll need to add a wire from the SWiM16 to the new tuner. But will I also need to add one or more wires from the dish to the crawlspace with the SWiM16?
> 
> ...


If you add another receiver, your LNB will be replaced with a legacy LNB. You will then run 4 lines from the dish to the SWiM16. From there you could just connect your current splitter to one SWiM-out and hook up the new receiver via another SWiM-out.

- Merg


----------

